# They've already lowered a Titan.



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

This looks really dumb. I just wonder how they got hold of a Titan when it isn't yet even on the market.

http://members.cox.net/baggedranger/titan.jpg


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh, that is just NASTY!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

fascinating waste of sheetmetal... wanna bet how much of the original body they left behind? Bet that truck's pretty light now...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i ythink it would look cool lowered but not that low


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's just an abomination to what was a really nice truck. Christ...I'd like to find that person and castrate them. They don't deserve a vehicle like this.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Ride around in something like that, and you would probably lose your balls anyway...


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

man....i would like to imagine how'd that thing will run...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it looks photochoped... maybe to me...

that tire looks like it's got like 50 deg of negative camber...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nope the reflections hold true... the horizon reflected on the truck match the horizon on the photo, too...

That is some serious tubbing... a lot of love and labor went into that... too bad it's stupid.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

The front wheel looks like it's turned inward very far to me too...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

photochopped it is not


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

MAybe it was ordered by Nissan as a promo vehicle.Some manufactureres do that sometimes to promote their vehicles.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

"Drive a Titan! promo..."

If you can get it out of the parking lot, it's yours!















I've seen a lot of trucks like that... it's common... the reason for the inward bend is that the transmission is *below* the wheel hubs... those wheels are still actually attached to the transmission.

That is nuts... with most custom trucks you at least still have a flatbed in the back... :crazy:


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

to quote jesus christ: oh my dad


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the wheel gap is too huge........it needs bigger wheels, thats why it looks so gay. i think u guys are forgetting that the truck is on AIRBAGS!! so it doesnt matter how low it is right now......the truck IS driveable.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yep^^^^^


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

that s number 1 on 10 ways to ruin a Nissan Titan


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Speaking of negative camber.....

Man, i wish i could slam an X-Trail like that...
I love the look of slammed trucks/SUV's...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *the wheel gap is too huge........it needs bigger wheels, thats why it looks so gay. i think u guys are forgetting that the truck is on AIRBAGS!! so it doesnt matter how low it is right now......the truck IS driveable. *


that's what i was gonna say after reading everything up untill your post. 

i think that truck looks pretty good. besides, it's not like it drives around like that.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm sorry, but it's a waste... Although I can dig a mildly lowered truck, you'll notice they had to cut the tubs out of the bed, so I highly doubt that there's any support there for a re-raised suspension... I could be wrong... but it's also a waste of the flatbed... most dropped pick-ups, no matter how low, usually still have a functioning bed... they should have put a custom fiberglass liner in there... those are pretty cool.

Although I absolutely HATE driving at truck height, I can't appreciate a truck lowered more than 4 inches... the loss of structural integrity presented by chopping more than counterweighs any additional bling-per-inch lower calculation...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

as least it looks good for them  hehe

Oh c'mon niky, i know one of you guys drives a dodge durango...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hey... he doesn't count... he's rich... 

the durango is okay... I mean, I respect the power and off-road capabilities of some of these SUVs, but the feeling of being so disconnected from the road, both in height and in feel, IMHO, makes for one BORING driving experience...

give me a home-built go-kart jeep any day... with 3 inches of ground clearnace and maybe 800 kilos of weight...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

guess im the only one who likes it


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd give up my Sentra and my girl for a slammed Titan or Escalade 24/7


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

It'll look higher after driving it around for a week and having half the body scraped off from the ground.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *guess im the only one who likes it *


i think it looks tight...

would i do it? no...but thats because i hate driving trucks...

but to each his own...

i just dont like it when people are like 'its dumb...what a fuckin idiot' blah blah blah

if you dont like it, dont do it....i bet if someone said that about your car after you put alot of work into it...youd get a lil offened


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL, more than a little offended... 

like I said, I respect the work, but it's not me.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

GTSboy said:


> *man....i would like to imagine how'd that thing will run... *


Just put a quarter inch of steel plate on the bottom and install
some pneumatic seats and watch the SPARKS FLY!  That is
really sick, though, I mean lowering trucks; one reason to even
own a truck is for ground clearence/hauling shit, to me. Shit,
I'd bottom that out with my fat ass, just getting in it  ; (I know,
it's probably lowered for "show"/ riding on "air"). I think classic
Impalas can "get away" with that "scraping the ground lowrider"
look, but it just makes pick-ups look ridiculous. Oh, hell, just
noticed the Escolade; AH!...they suck at any height, anyway  !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I didn't even kno the Titan was out yet


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its not, read the first page cracka


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it...I've always like lowered trucks. That's just a bit too low, but it still looks cool. I give them props for being the first and for being unique.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *the wheel gap is too huge........it needs bigger wheels, thats why it looks so gay. i think u guys are forgetting that the truck is on AIRBAGS!! so it doesnt matter how low it is right now......the truck IS driveable. *


Finally i was reading this thread and was hoping someone would say that. This is my first time seeing the new titan and i love it. I dont and probably wont own a truck but its a nice truck.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Coco said:


> *I like it...I've always like lowered trucks. That's just a bit too low, but it still looks cool. I give them props for being the first and for being unique. *


Shit!...I'd hate to be the poor SOB that always has to ride in
back:








Even when it's "up", those open wheel-wells would be killer.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

are we all completely out of it? For one it's on bags... meaning... a flip of a switch and it rides higher than a stock Maxima. Second, Why would anyone ride in the back? anyways, I like it, They obviously did it on a very short schedule since they didn't paint it, and they did a weak bridge job on it.


----------

